# Is there a digital photo 'contact sheet' software?



## Roger (Sep 6, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has seen or used any freeware/shareware/software that will print a 'proof/contact sheet' of a folder or selection of digital photos? I'd like to print a letter sized page with small images, including the file names would be nice too... Or, even onto a smaller sheet that would fit or fold into a CD case. Any ideas?


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Roger said:


> Just wondering if anyone has seen or used any freeware/shareware/software that will print a 'proof/contact sheet' of a folder or selection of digital photos? I'd like to print a letter sized page with small images, including the file names would be nice too... Or, even onto a smaller sheet that would fit or fold into a CD case. Any ideas?


You're sure asking a lot of freeware. Photoshop CS does this.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

ImageViewer, GraphicConverter, and ummm.... iPhoto (Print: Format: N-Up) I don't think it will print the filenames however. The Book option says it will print titles and comments but I have never used that.

GraphicConverter and ImageViewer will also produce Web pages of thumbnails and linked fullsize photos, automatically from a folder of them.

For shareware search at www.versiontracker.com


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Gerbill said:


> You're sure asking a lot of freeware. Photoshop CS does this.


So does Photoshop Elements - $99 (usually) at Costco.

Margaret


----------

